# Any body know an old Sparky friend of mine



## anchor4 (Jun 10, 2010)

I was hoping to find out any info on a great freind of mine , I met him on an Amateur Band on CW .I was flying to join a vessel in Auckland as an AB and while waiting for a taxi ,put out a CQ and back came Sam Waters ,R/O we became great friends , he picked up the ships callsign when we arrived in Sydney . He met me on arrival and he introduced me to the Ham World ,his freinds ,Ham clubs etc etc . Dearly would like to know if anyone knew him , Lost contact ,maybe he is a silent key?I think his Amateur Call was VK2SC or VK2CS ?


----------



## Newcastle Star (Apr 16, 2004)

anchor4 said:


> I was hoping to find out any info on a great freind of mine , I met him on an Amateur Band on CW .I was flying to join a vessel in Auckland as an AB and while waiting for a taxi ,put out a CQ and back came Sam Waters ,R/O we became great friends , he picked up the ships callsign when we arrived in Sydney . He met me on arrival and he introduced me to the Ham World ,his freinds ,Ham clubs etc etc . Dearly would like to know if anyone knew him , Lost contact ,maybe he is a silent key?I think his Amateur Call was VK2SC or VK2CS ?


Hi,,
I checked the call signs you gave VK2CS is allocated to MR C D Stevenson of Mount Druitt, NSW but the Call Sighn VK2SC is no longer allocated although it has a log entry stating last communication from the call sign was the 11th Sept. 2009. Sorry for the late reply but been away for a bit. It may be as you say a silent key.

Cheers

Vernon Clark (GM3WSR)


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

Checked the latest WIA call book (2011) and both call signs are allocated to other names, sorry I cann't give you better news. Kindest regards, Anthony Legg VK6US.


----------

